
How the Wind Waker Defined Cel Shading [video] - kibwen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnxs6CR6Zrk
======
kibwen
The graphics techniques discussed in the video aren't particularly advanced,
but I was impressed at the live visualizations that update in real-time as the
author tweaks values to illustrate various effects.

